# Grilled Onion/Apricot Dip



## luckytrim (Oct 16, 2007)

GRILLED ONION /APRICOT DIP 
4 apricots, pitted and cut into wedges 
2 tsp e.v.olive oil, divided 
3/4 tsp chili powder 
1 large vidalia or bermuda onion, sliced to 1/2" 
3/4 c. sour cream 
1/3 c. mayonnaise 
1/8 tsp ground coriander 
1/2 tsp sea salt 
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper 
Baguette slices 
chives (optional) 
In a medium bowl, tos the apricot wedges in 1 teaspoon oil and the chili powder.  Brush onion slices with the remaining oil.  
FOR CHARCOAL GRILL; 
grill apricot wedges on rack of uncovered grill over medium coals 3 to 4 minutes per side.  grill onion slices 7-8 minutes per side.
FOR GAS GRILL; 
preheat grill; Reduce heat to medium.  Place apricots and onion slices on grill and cover.  Grill the same as times listed above.
Remove; allow to cool. 
In a bowl, combine the sour cream, mayonnaise, coriander, salt, and cayenne. Chop the onion slices and stir into the sour cream mixture.
Transfer the dip to a serving bowl or dish; 
Chop the apricot wedges and spoon onto the top of the dip. Sprinkle with chives and serve with the baguette slices.


----------

